# Burning rubber smell



## Sok107 (7 mo ago)

Hi all I have a 2003 fiat ducato autotrail apache and have for a couple of days had a smell like burning rubber while driving, the clutch pedal biting point is quite high though not seem to be slipping as yet.
Would this smell be coming from the clutch ? It has done 45000 miles and I know the clutch doesn’t last very long in motorhomes, if not clutch what else could it be ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Could be anything I guess from worn belts, sticky or uneven wear brakes or even a foreign body caught underneath. 

Ray.


----------

